# please think!



## jaybabe (Jun 16, 2012)

My daughter joined this forum the other day for advice on her rats, although she did require some people to chat to I dont think she appreciated the people on here writing nasty messages about me (her mum). I personally did not read any of it as I gave up because I knew that I may as well bang my head against a wall but she came to me and was quite distraught at what had been said. To be honest I don't really care what was said but i do think that it is sad that you felt the need to upset a 13 year old just because her mum did not have the same opinion as you! I don't know who wrote what but I do think that you all need to have a think about what you write because some of you are very bad mannered and insulting. 
As for putting up links of my daughters profile from her name, do you want a blue peter badge? My daughter is on facebook, bebo, my space and plenty more as are many of her friends, she uses her real name in all of these! She does not use the correct address or phone numbers and to be honest I totally trust her and I know that she wont be posing naked for anyone as she is very sensible and I have full access to her computer. I think people go over the top when it comes to internet. My partner works in computers and we have much knowledge of what can and cant happen and also what goes on. Malty will you please not write personal messages to my daughter as seeing you tell my daughter what I am doing wrong as a mum insults me and it really is none of your business, you just stick to your rats!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Take it you won't bother then the next time you see someone feeding their dog on McDonalds every day? Or their child?

Get a grip. No-one cares about upsetting you or your daughter. Everyone cares about the welfare of your rats. Think about it. What motive do people have exactly?

Why do you think EVERYONE is telling you that a particular brand of food is bad? Oh I know, they did it purely and simply to upset a random woman and her daughter that came on looking for advice. Yes that's why they're on PETFORUM.

I'm of the opinion that feeding my child a diet high in saturated fat is "fine" because the child looks okay


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

-sigh-

I actually feel sorry for you, I really do 


I genuinely hope that nothing comes of you plastering your daughters real name all over a public forum I really do, a first name is all that is needed for some people......


----------

